# cattive nuove



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2014)

Una delle mogli di mio padre, quella fuori come la genitrice con l'aggravante della cattiveria, mi ha chiamataal cellulare.
Non ci credevo.
Mi stavo asciugando i capelli e leggevo sul display.
Stronza.

Per un attimo ho avuto l istinto di risponderle ma alla fine, perché dare corda ad una matta accecata dalla gelosia nei miei confronti?
Insomma, le sue telefonate sono sempre state un urlo animalesco contornato da un fine ed educato italiano, tipo:
Puttana ignorante. Ti auguro di morire di cancro. Non sei stata nemmeno capace di avere un figlio. Ti auguro tutto il male del mondo.
Insomma. Cose così.
Ho ricominciato ad asciugarmi i capelli e finalmente ha smesso.
Per ricominciare cinque minuti dopo.
Strano però. Tutte le centinaia di telefonate di insulti che mi ha fatto negli anni sono sempre state fatte in anonimo, perché la disagiata pensava di non essere tracciabile.
Invece. Il nome Stronza era li.
Nessuna telefonata in incognito.
Ho smesso di asciugarmi i capelli. Pensando.
Mio padre e lei sono separati, ma negli ultimi mesi è tornata a vivere con lui.
Non per un rinnovato amore ma perché il cancro tanto augurato a me, ha beccato lei.
E ha chiesto a mio padre di tornare.
Lui è andato dall'avvocato, gli ha fatto preparare una scrittura ufficiale in cui entrambi firmano e dichiarano che il processo di separazione continua e che il ritorno della Stronza è solo un fatto logistico e di assistenza ad una persona malata, e sembra sia diventata "brava".

E se la telefonata fosse stata per un mea colpa al posto dei soliti insulti?

Beh...cazzi suoi.
Domani chiedo a mio padre e prevedo uno scontro.
Perché se la Stronza davvero vuole chiedere scusa, mio padre comincerebbe il pressing psicologico ai mie danni per convincermi a perdonarla, l' ennesima volta, non avendo capito che mai  potrò  guardarla in faccia senza vomitare, figuriamoci parlarle.






Minchia. Un blog scritto da smartphone.


----------



## seguente (11 Maggio 2015)

Una brutta faccenda che finalmente è venuta ad un termine.  Stai sicura che era una tedesca.  Le tedesche si comportano come bestie aggressive.  Ma la verità l'hai descritta già tu e dunque è lei che si è ammalata.  Anche questa è una realtà tedesca ma stai tranquilla e non portarle rancore se puoi perchè si è pentita.  Una volta che si ammalano gravemente si pentono.  L'ospedale per loro è come un Rehab per gli alcolizzati.


----------

